# Sweet ESP Custom Shop Hanneman!



## jtm45 (Mar 7, 2007)

I saw one of these before.I think they only made a small batch of them(12 i think?) with these inlays.
It's got a Floyd instead of the Kahler too.I actually like them with the Kahler
'Tis indeed Fuckin' cool
I want one,NOW!!!!!!


----------



## nikt (Mar 7, 2007)

I like Hannemans guitars but IMO those nazi inlays on his signatures are most lame thing I've ever seen. pure CRAP!!!


----------



## Carrion (Mar 7, 2007)

nikt said:


> I like Hannemans guitars but IMO those nazi inlays on his signatures are most lame thing I've ever seen. pure CRAP!!!



Nazi symbols? The S? It's just the S from Slayer, which I guess the font was used in the SS but it's also used in a lot of other things.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah they got rid of those because various groups bitched over the S&Key inlay 

the symbol is one that the Nazis made infamous with the Schutzstaffel, and so is the "Death Head" on his latest custom:


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 7, 2007)

It's not fuckin Nazi shit!
It's *S*LAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They usually have Eagles but these few didn't,and i think (my opinion)it's cool as FUCK!!!!
I've seen many lamer things.

Back in the day German copies of all the Kiss albums had the logo changed to KIZZ (which looked a bit silly really).


----------



## playstopause (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't see what's so great about it.
But hey, to each his own.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 7, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> They usually have Eagles but these few didn't,and i think (my opinion)it's cool as FUCK!!!!
> I've seen many lamer things.


The original Hannemans had dots and "slayer" at the 12th fret, then they had the S&Key and then changed it to eagles after getting bitched at.


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2007)

playstopause said:


> I don't see what's so great about it.
> But hey, to each his own.


----------



## nikt (Mar 7, 2007)

that inlays wouldn't be banned if they weren't nazi. the S and the Key, the eagle and the death head, "SS".... come on.... too much


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 7, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> It's not fuckin Nazi shit!
> It's *S*LAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They usually have Eagles but these few didn't,and i think (my opinion)it's cool as FUCK!!!!
> ...



Exactly. Its from Kiss, its also the same style "S" on the Sabbath Bloody Sabbath album.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 7, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Exactly. Its from Kiss, its also the same style "S" on the Sabbath Bloody Sabbath album.


----------



## Carrion (Mar 7, 2007)

Ya, Hitler totally ripped off Kiss.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 7, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


>


----------



## Shredrrr (Mar 7, 2007)

Let's not be naive here guys. Jeff Haneman is a big time Nazi memorabilia collector, clearly not a coincidence with the Nazi symbolism. KISS is lead by Gene Simmons, who I'm pretty sure is Jewish so there is obviously a difference. I hate pc bs but even I find Haneman pushes the nazi thing alittle much. Then again Slayer made their name pushing the envelope so I guess more power too them


----------



## Shawn (Mar 7, 2007)

I've always liked Hanneman's ESP model.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


>



I realize you like to bolster your post count by just posting emoticons, but lay off man. 



Shredrrr said:


> Let's not be naive here guys. Jeff Haneman is a big time Nazi memorabilia collector, clearly not a coincidence with the Nazi symbolism. KISS is lead by Gene Simmons, who I'm pretty sure is Jewish so there is obviously a difference. I hate pc bs but even I find Haneman pushes the nazi thing alittle much. Then again Slayer made their name pushing the envelope so I guess more power too them



I doubt they're actually _pushing_ it on anyone. I mean, it'd be kinda foolish to push an aryan ideal when your vocalist is from Chile.


----------



## XEN (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd play it. I could care less what everyone else assumes the symbols stand for.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 7, 2007)

urklvt said:


> I'd play it. I could care less what everyone else assumes the symbols stand for.



Pretty much.


----------



## Carrion (Mar 7, 2007)

urklvt said:


> I'd play it. I could care less what everyone else assumes the symbols stand for.



Would you play this?


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 7, 2007)

the S is actually a sieg ruun from old norse, and yes, it's part of the slayer logo...

the skull does resemble the totenkompf (deaths head skull, as worn by the guards at Auschwitz) but still...its a fucking guitar...



Carrion said:


> Would you play this?



no...unless it was a king V
besides, the swastikas should be at the 12th fret, KKK frets 1-3, and the *KILL BABIES* maybe as a sticker on the top horn and...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 7, 2007)

ya know what, if thats what you want on your guitar , then put it there, i think the s's look cool, and the last i checked, i dont think hannerman caused harm to anyone other than their ears, i know everyone makes a big deal about this, but hey, if it pisses you off and makes you wanna puke, then you shouldnt listen to slayer cuz that horrible monster is the one creating the music, he probably put it on there to get a rise from pussy's who bitch about it


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 7, 2007)

...maybe the next one will have a big inlay of Hitler's face?

hahaha...personally, I love Jeff's sigs


----------



## Carrion (Mar 7, 2007)

InTheRavensName said:


> ...maybe the next one will have a big inlay of Hitler's face?
> 
> hahaha...personally, I love Jeff's sigs



+1, on the Hitler inlay of course


----------



## InTheRavensName (Mar 7, 2007)

haha,or we could carve a guitar in the shape of a swastika...with inlays that say MOAR HITLAR

...theres oodles to do when the thought police are on the prowl 































*disclaimer, Ross is being a wanker on purpose *


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 7, 2007)

i say we just slap a set of pickups and strings on a burning baby!!!


----------



## Lozek (Mar 7, 2007)

Carrion said:


>




Yeah, I'd play one of those, just 'cos James would want one and I'd say 'No, you can't have one' and he'd cry. That would make my day


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 7, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah they got rid of those because various groups bitched over the S&Key inlay
> 
> the symbol is one that the Nazis made infamous with the Schutzstaffel, and so is the "Death Head" on his latest custom:



That's fuckin' gorgeous  
I really like Camo finishes but they've gotta' be a real good camo (unlike the COW hideous camo),like that one.
It's almost like the digital camo (Marpat or whatever it's called  ).


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 7, 2007)

Of course it's Nazi related, that's the kind of shit Jeff is interested in. Doesn't mean he supports the ideology, he just is a WW2 buff.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yep,there's a lot of people that have an interest in collecting WWII stuff (Nazi stuff in particular).
Lemmy, for example,is a massive Third Reich/SS collector but he ain't no Nazi.
After all,they had all the coolest uniforms and insgnia and stuff,it was just their whole ideology and belief system that was fuckin' retarded and primitive.


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)

nikt said:


> I like Hannemans guitars but IMO those nazi inlays on his signatures are most lame thing I've ever seen. pure CRAP!!!



Inclined to agree, that's the first thing that I thought of when I saw it. It looks like Hitler's axe.


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)

Carrion said:


> Ya, Hitler totally ripped off Kiss.





That's basically the nail on the head. You can't just take the third reich SS logo, slap it on a guitar and say it's something else. It's be like me putting a swastika on my album cover and say that it's really a cool looking X.


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Of course it's Nazi related, that's the kind of shit Jeff is interested in. Doesn't mean he supports the ideology, he just is a WW2 buff.





urklvt said:


> I'd play it. I could care less what everyone else assumes the symbols stand for.



It still makes him look like an asshole. I'd be embarrased to have that thing in my house, let alone play it on stage.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 7, 2007)

Slayer gets gayer and gayer the more I hear about them.. Please tell me how being a nazi instantly means your metal? Im talking to you, Slayer and Pantera =/


----------



## nikt (Mar 8, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Of course it's Nazi related, that's the kind of shit Jeff is interested in. Doesn't mean he supports the ideology, he just is a WW2 buff.





jtm45 said:


> Yep,there's a lot of people that have an interest in collecting WWII stuff (Nazi stuff in particular).
> Lemmy, for example,is a massive Third Reich/SS collector but he ain't no Nazi.
> After all,they had all the coolest uniforms and insgnia and stuff,it was just their whole ideology and belief system that was fuckin' retarded and primitive.


He's got his right to collect whatever he want's, and me as a Polish guy that part of family died because of ideology that stands behind those symbols ,that are also formally illegal to use in my country and You can go to jail if You use them on anything, I can say that using them on guitar is LAME


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 8, 2007)

nikt said:


> He's got his right to collect whatever he want's, and me as a Polish guy that part of family died because of ideology that stands behind those symbols.:



Right there nikt 

I would never buy that Jeff Hanneman Esp... withe the skull and SS/keys .... 

The one with the SLAYER eagles is ok... but those are just well... a bit too .. controversial for some...

And all you out there laughing about it (the inlays and other things) you could think twice....


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Look how many people in the US wear Iron Cross insignia of one form or another and nobody says anything about that.
Hanneman does go a bit far but i'm pretty sure it's more about the look of these symbols than what they once stood for.

Nobody could be more anti-fascist/nazi than myself but i think the death's head skulls and the Eagles and stuff like that look cool.Can't stand what they once syood for but i find it easy enough to separate them from that.


----------



## nikt (Mar 8, 2007)

seperate what?? this is using symbol ,that is for many people equel with suffer and death like it was some kind of pop art insignia

I see Hanneman standing in front of people that survived Brzezinka or Oswiecim and he is telling them that he's only Nazi memorabilia collector.... 

this is not showing respect for couple millions of people that were killed.
especialy using SS inlay



eagle?? death head??






those are badges from Waffen SS uniforms... something looks familiar??

In wroclaw there is an old district that was build by germans befor war and it looks like the same eagle if You look on the plans and pix from a chopper, the primary school placed on this district is build to look like swastika and it was a concentration camp for womens during the war. 

that wasn't so long ago ,and people shouldn't make fun of this or use it like that


----------



## Donnie (Mar 8, 2007)

God damn, I'm about ready to move this to the Politics & Current Events forum.


----------



## nikt (Mar 8, 2007)

sorry donnie

EOT


----------



## Chris (Mar 8, 2007)

nikt said:


> sorry donnie
> 
> EOT



 Thanks for being level-headed about the whole thing.


----------



## noodles (Mar 8, 2007)

jtm45 said:


> Look how many people in the US wear Iron Cross insignia of one form or another and nobody says anything about that.
> Hanneman does go a bit far but i'm pretty sure it's more about the look of these symbols than what they once stood for.



Since I have a guitar with Iron Crosses on it, I feel the need to address this. The Iron Cross predated Nazi Germany by hundreds of years. It was the symbol of the Prussian military, established in 1813.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 8, 2007)

nikt said:


> sorry donnie
> 
> EOT


No worries. I was just ragging on this thread in general. I understand your points.


----------



## Drew (Mar 8, 2007)

I'll briefly abuse my mod privelages to say two things. 

First, while I don't question his right to put whatever he wants on his guitars, that doesn't change the fact that it's in absolutely horrible taste. You can say "the S stands for Slayer" all you want, but the fact of the matter is even if he _wasn't_ a Nazi memorabilia buff the fretboard inlays are pretty clearly a dead ringer for an SS insignia. That's just not cool. 



nikt said:


> that are also formally illegal to use in my country and You can go to jail if You use them on anything



Also, by the same token, this isn't cool either. Sure, they're symbols of hate and I don't like to see them displayed publically, and if I was to ban anything this would be pretty close to the top of the list (right after shitty-ass solid state tone. ). However, when you get right down to it criminalizing and punishing a belief system is no different than what the Nazis themselves were doing. If you want to make them criminals, then try them for their actions and not their insignias, because honestly the difference between a Star of David and a Nazi swastika isn't really all that much.


----------

